# Help With Behringer X - Touch



## jonnelson1988

Hello guys


I recently purchased the Behringer X - Touch Compact for the sole purpose of controlling CC data with my virtual instruments. After doing some research, I read several discussions in various forums that the X- Touch compact could be used for assigning the faders to control CC data. When I tried to use the “learn” function to use a fader to control volume in Vienna Instruments Pro, none of the faders worked. When I did the same thing in Kontakt 5, I was not able to assign any of the faders to a CC. However, I did notice that in Kontakt 5 the fader #1 would move the pitch bend and that the “learn” function with the knobs on the x - touch. 

My X- Touch works fine in “Mackie” mode with Logic Pro X. But, in HUI mode I can not seem to get it to work. My primary interest is having the 100 mm faders to control CC data for things like volume, expression, velocity X-fade, etc. Is this possible with the X-Touch Compact, or am I about to learn a very expensive lesson?

Thanks

Jon


----------



## A3D2

I might be wrong, but I think that you need a PC to program the Behringer X-Touch Compact before you can use it like this on a mac


----------



## averystemmler

I've never tried on a Mac, but even if the editor software is PC only, I think you should at least be able to use it with the default controller assignments.

The X-Touch Compact needs to be set to MIDI mode in order to send CC's. You hold a button (I think it's the one that says "MC" on the far left?) while powering it on to switch modes.

EDIT: Also for clarity, do keep in mind that the X-Touch, X-Touch Compact, and X-Touch Extender are all different products. To my knowledge, only the X-Touch Compact can output MIDI controller data.


----------



## jonnelson1988

A3D2 said:


> I might be wrong, but I think that you need a PC to program the Behringer X-Touch Compact before you can use it like this on a mac


Now I see that I think that you are correct. I think when people post that they have done things they should tell the whole story


----------



## jonnelson1988

averystemmler said:


> I've never tried on a Mac, but even if the editor software is PC only, I think you should at least be able to use it with the default controller assignments.
> Yes I have the xtouch compact. I’m able to put it in correct mode but on fader 1 works and it is sending message to the pitch bend.
> 
> 
> The X-Touch Compact needs to be set to MIDI mode in order to send CC's. You hold a button (I think it's the one that says "MC" on the far left?) while powering it on to switch modes.
> 
> EDIT: Also for clarity, do keep in mind that the X-Touch, X-Touch Compact, and X-Touch Extender are all different products. To my knowledge, only the X-Touch Compact can output MIDI controller data.


----------



## Shubus

Upon reading the X-Touch Compact Quick Start Guide there is an "X-Touch Editor Software" and that any editing can only be done with this software. Well, there does not appear to be any such software for Mac or PC on Behrenger's website. If anyone can find it, please post a link.


----------



## jonnelson1988

Shubus said:


> Upon reading the X-Touch Compact Quick Start Guide there is an "X-Touch Editor Software" and that any editing can only be done with this software. Well, there does not appear to be any such software for Mac or PC on Behrenger's website. If anyone can find it, please post a link.



Yes, I tried the suggestion above. I borrowed a friend's PC, downloaded the editor, and programs the faders to control what I wanted them to control. When I stood it back to use on my iMac only the 1st fader worked. I am also looking for assistance with this. I don't think that they are going to make a Mac version of this editor.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Out of interest, have you tried using WineHQ or Parallels or similar? (Mac apps to run windows software)


----------



## jonnelson1988

Jdiggity1 said:


> Out of interest, have you tried using WineHQ or Parallels or similar? (Mac apps to run windows software)


No, I haven't. Great idea! It may actually work. Never thought of that. Wow!


----------

